# 64-yard Field Goal in High School



## nodakoutdoors.com

Some kid in SC kicked a 64-yard field goal, and it ended up in ESPN's top plays. It looked like it had a bit to spare too. He's got a good looking future ahead.


----------



## Chris Schulz

I used to be a kicker in high school. I remember the senior team that won the state championship of minnesota in when I was a freshman about 6 years ago. The kickers for that team could kick them consitentaly at 55-60 yards but 64 holey shyte thats a long boot! :beer:


----------



## rudabaux

Just read up on the story. It was kicked off a tee. Still an amazing feat in my book. Looks like national high school record is 68 yarder(off a tee) and college record is 67 yards.


----------



## SDNDhtr

anyone know of tylor melhoff from aberdeen? i played hockey against him and he graduated in 04 and now plays for wisconson....i know he was the highest ranked kicker in the nation in 04.....anyone know his longest?


----------



## Quackkills9

> anyone know of tylor melhoff from aberdeen? i played hockey against him and he graduated in 04 and now plays for wisconson..


SDNDhtr- since youre from brookings, I'd say you know Jacolby Anderson and Id say that my team played against you guys in Worthington 2 years ago and I play hockey with Jacolby at the Chicago hockey school for the deaf/hard of hearing people.


----------



## Bore.224

Was that field goal in a game? NFL record is 62 right?


----------



## Norm70

There kickers not football players


----------



## SDNDhtr

SDNDhtr- since youre from brookings, I'd say you know Jacolby Anderson and Id say that my team played against you guys in Worthington 2 years ago and I play hockey with Jacolby at the Chicago hockey school for the deaf/hard of hearing people.[/quote]

i could say i know jacolby and yes you prolly played against me....i played on his team on and off for 10 years....last i heard hes gonna be playin college baseball somewhere. small world huh?


----------



## 870 XPRS

The NFL record for a game is 63 held by Elam, I believe he is tied for the record with old stubby foot.


----------



## mallardhunter

Thats a far kick


----------



## DeltaBoy

Our kicker in College used to eat McD's and run laps when the coach was watching. He had pure talent and could have done something with his leg if he tried harder.

I get a kick watching some of the QB's and kickers trying to make a tackle... Did you see the game lastnight? The QB put his shoulder into a 260 LB and lost big time.


----------



## Bore.224

Hey Cmon kickers are some of the most important players on the team! Ill bet they tackle alot better than linebackers,saftys,corners,DE,T and NT can kick!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy

Most college and NFL K/QB's can't takle worth shiz... High school players can since they often are playing other positions.


----------



## Norm70

When i played in college our kicker came down the field and just smoked the KR, but he also got a severe concussion and was out the rest of the season


----------



## Bore.224

Yeah in HS our kicker was also our left tackle and middle linebacker. In the NFL everybody is so specilized so kickers may lose those takle skills. Hey would you have Adam Vinnatarie, or Peyton Manning going full contackt in practice NOPE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson

Bore.224 said:


> Hey Cmon kickers are some of the most important players on the team! Ill bet they tackle alot better than linebackers,saftys,corners,DE,T and NT can kick!!!


We know this is true for the lousy Vikes, they probably tackle better than the Defensive position players for the purple. Oh, what a horrible start!


----------

